# Borders or frames



## lovestruck (Dec 2, 2012)

I would like to be able to make a simple rough border for pictures and also a drop shadow..
Is there any way of doing this in lightroom 4 or are there presets / plugins that can be used?

Thanks :~)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 2, 2012)

LR/Mogrify2 would seem to be the most frequently recommended plug-in for this purpose. Works fine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 2, 2012)

The only other way is an old hack - you can use Identity Plates set to the chosen border and overlay those in the Print module. I'd go with Mogrify though.


----------

